# Hail from the Shropshire Hills



## farske (May 22, 2010)

Hail,

Without trying to sound like a personal.. I'm 25, male and love driving. A few weeks ago I went around Ireland with a mate in a tiny hired 2 door kia. Loved it, slept in the car with our sleeping bags. Used a portable stove attachment to a gas bottle and made coffees in the mornings. 
This got me thinking to plans when I was younger with the get a van, chuck a matress in it and GO!

Okay, now I'm a little older and more importantly mature, I can revisit the idea and I've got all excited looking at the very nice DIY conversions. Been looking at a small transit, but also at the larger vans for helping family and friends and even for future careers. 

Outdoor and Van related I'm a fan of camping, hiking, airsoft and I wanna restart kayaking. I also do a bit of fire breathing and started practicing with poi to do fire poi.

What else....I'm a computer gamer.

Well, thats me.
Hi all and whilst I may not be a frequent poster, I am a lurker 

Cheers
Farske


----------



## tony (May 22, 2010)

hello & welcome to us mad lot.
with your fire breathing you wont be cold in winter,save on gas heating.
good luck
tony


----------



## maingate (May 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome,

If you live anywhere near Hodnet, you can buy me a pint next Wednesday night.

It is good to have some younger members as most of us are elderly, a bit confused and smell of urine. The wealthier ones have carers.

If you turn up, just follow your nose.


----------



## tony (May 22, 2010)

thats the smell im getting depending which way the wind is blowing.
tony


----------



## coolasluck (May 22, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> If you live anywhere near Hodnet, you can buy me a pint next Wednesday night.
> 
> ...







Hats off to you Maingate for your honesty mate.Good one.


----------



## cipro (May 22, 2010)

Hi there I'm from wellington but doing a diy MH OMG not for me .
Welcome to the site ,there are some self biulbers on ere so info should 
be plentyful


----------



## cipro (May 22, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> If you live anywhere near Hodnet, you can buy me a pint next Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


 
Eh not all old  try the tap pub wellington you real ale drinkers will love it


----------



## maingate (May 22, 2010)

Hi cipro,

We are overnighting at The Bear at Hodnet on our way south.

If you know another good pub stopover, we will use it on the way north.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome - plenty of info for free and wild site locations also available to you if you become a site supporter - just follow the links in top right hand corner. "Become a site supporter"


----------



## farske (May 28, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi and welcome,
> 
> If you live anywhere near Hodnet, you can buy me a pint next Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


I live a bit away from hodnet. I am familiar with it. Ill try catch you guys next time.



cipro said:


> Hi there I'm from wellington but doing a diy MH OMG not for me .
> Welcome to the site ,there are some self biulbers on ere so info should
> be plentyful



Ah I went to school at Charlton in wellington. Spent many days hanging around town.


----------



## kangooroo (May 28, 2010)

farske said:


> Hail,
> 
> Without trying to sound like a personal.. I'm 25, male and love driving. A few weeks ago I went around Ireland with a mate in a tiny hired 2 door kia. Loved it, slept in the car with our sleeping bags. Used a portable stove attachment to a gas bottle and made coffees in the mornings.
> This got me thinking to plans when I was younger with the get a van, chuck a matress in it and GO!
> ...



That's the way to do it - and how I started, squeezed into a Fiat Panda, followed by a tent, then a van and now the added relative 'luxury' of a car-conversion.  

When away living in the hills or the gutters, I enjoy being self-sufficient, getting back to 'nature' (well, a little...) and improvising eg showers under a waterfall in remote spots.  It makes me realise just how few material possessions we really need to get by - but also increases my appreciation of my comfortable bed and hot running water when I return!

Enjoy!

Roo - in Ross-on-Wye.


----------

